# 2010 Nitro Z8 ~ Mercury 200hp PRO XS ~ Only 39 hours ...



## Uptown Marine (Aug 3, 2011)

*2010 NITRO Z8 POWERED BY A MERCURY 200HP PRO XS OUTBOARD WITH ONLY 39 HOURS ~ SS PROP ~ HYDRAULIC STEERING ~ BOW & STERN PADESTAL FISHING SEATS ~ LIVE WELL ~ FISH BOX ~ ROD STORAGE ~ BOW MOUNTED LOWRANCE MARK-5X & LOWRANCE X96TX AT HELM ~ MOTOR GUIDE PRO SERIES 70 LBS THRUST 24 VOLT FOOT CONTROL TROLLING MOTOR ~ ON BOARD CHARGER ~ TANDEM AXLE TRAILER WITH BRAKES AND SWING AWAY TONGUE FOR SPACE SAVING STORAGE ~ THIS BOAT IS IN EXCELLENT CONDITION AND READY FOR THE SEASON!!!

PRICE $25,980.00

FINANCING AVAILABLE!

CALL 281 - 907 - 7000 OR EMAIL [email protected]*


----------

